# White cloudy growth on my live rock



## AYE RUSS

So my tanks been cycling for about a week now and the live rock the put in was cured live rock that came from a previous tank running for 3 years. While checking my tank every day i noticed a white cloudy type coat covering a part of the rock kind of like cobwebs. 
anyone know what this could be. good? bad?


----------



## SophieThomas

I had a similar thing on mine when I started my tank a few weeks ago and just washed it off. It hasn't come back and the fish are very happy so probably/hopefully not bad.


----------



## AYE RUSS

did you just brush it off while in the tank or did you take it out and rinse it?


----------



## Jack Middleton

blow it off with a baster.


----------



## Pasfur

If this rock is experienced live rock, what you are describing almost sounds like what you see when Green Star Polyps are spreading. The polyps lay down a white/pink colored cobweb type coating on top of the rock. Can you post pictures?


----------



## AYE RUSS

Heres some photos not sure if you can spot but its pretty much the rock in the center of the photo white cloudy growth


----------



## Pasfur

I see it and I do not know what it is. You will get a lot of growth on your live rock that is difficult to identify exactly.


----------



## cerianthus

possible types of spoges? 
I have them in my tank and I let them grow. it has not caused any problems yet. Rather I like it. I really cant tell if yours are like mine though!
As long as it is not growing over any corals I would just observe for now.


----------



## onefish2fish

a few things come to mind...
after something dies ive seen a slime like this, ive also heard of a worm that will leave slime trails, and there are fish that build slime coatings at night when they sleep.


----------



## cerianthus

onefish2fish said:


> a few things come to mind...
> after something dies ive seen a slime like this, ive also heard of a worm that will leave slime trails, and there are fish that build slime coatings at night when they sleep.


I guess you mean Parrots/some wrasses? Usually slime produced by fish will end up breaking down before you know. I would find them every morning loose, not attched to rocks.

if it is slime, you can use the net to net them out. 
If spreading is somewhat encrusted on the rock, i dont think it is fungus nor slime produced by other animals.


----------



## AYE RUSS

well so far it hasnt really bothered any of my live stock and nothing has died so im assuming its harmless. All my water parameter perfect. Just looks weird looking at it.


----------

